# need 2 for offshore Apalachicola



## jugislandrelic (Apr 1, 2016)

Looking for 2 to go offshore Thursday. If weather is ok grouper digging new spot about 50 miles out.  
Boat is Defiance 250 Ex.  Fuel, ice and bait about 125 per person.  May need 1 for Friday and Saturday.
bb_bowen@yahoo.com


----------



## deers2ward (Apr 1, 2016)

FYI, Mon pm is looking prime if you are flexible. 

Slay em and post pics back here.


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 2, 2016)

If I'm reading that chart right, it says the waves are averaging around 5 feet Monday?


----------



## mlbowfin (Apr 4, 2016)

FishingAddict said:


> If I'm reading that chart right, it says the waves are averaging around 5 feet Monday?



I think you are looking at the wind speed, looks like 1-2 mid day


----------



## mlbowfin (Apr 4, 2016)

The cut was being dredged a few weeks ago, not sure if that is still going on but I had to swing wide to the left going out almost to those last couple docks.. good luck


----------



## QuackAddict (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm down here on SGI for spring break and had high hopes for epic fishing this week. Got here Sunday to muddy waters in the bay and wind that's only supposed to get worse. On a high note we took the kids to the beach this afternoon and talked to a couple that had caught pompano, trout, whiting and a big black drum from the surf. That's the backup plan if it's too rough to get out in the morning.


----------



## deers2ward (Apr 5, 2016)

mlbowfin said:


> I think you are looking at the wind speed, looks like 1-2 mid day


----------



## deers2ward (Apr 5, 2016)

Here is the latest for your area:

This afternoon looks OK....as well as Thurs, late afternoon. These things change up until the minute.

Unfortunately, this is typical springtime weather. Wind, wind, and more wind. And it never really stopped blowing since last fall. El Nino. Until the sultry days of summer are here, 9 out of 10 days are not going to be fun offshore for most people.

If I were at SGI, I would focus on drinking beer on the beach. You might could get in shore guide to take you back in the marshes for redfish and trout


----------

